# Homemade Decoy Retriver!!!



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Guyz-

I was wonderin if anyone has made a homemade decoy retriver? I am the kinda guy who likes to make things instead of buy them! I would kind of like it to be retractable, but it doesnt have to be. Or do you know any websites with homemade Decoy Retrievers?

Thanx in Advance

Shootnmiss09


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

All I do is take a 50 foot or longer rope, put a 2 pound weight on it. Then just throw it out in front of the decoy and pull it in and the weight will snag the decoy weight. Then you not limited to how far you put your water decoys out in waters deeper than your waders.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

shootnmiss09 said:


> Hey Guyz-
> 
> I was wonderin if anyone has made a homemade decoy retriver? I am the kinda guy who likes to make things instead of buy them! I would kind of like it to be retractable, but it doesnt have to be. Or do you know any websites with homemade Decoy Retrievers?
> 
> ...


Have some kids :beer:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

small diameter rope with a large,snaggin' treble hook on it. If you can find the treble hooks with the weight on them,even better.

Alex


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I took a golf ball retriever. Cut off the ball retreiver part and screwed in a hook that you use the hang bicycles on. Wrap the very in with camo ducktape as well as the handle (the part that doesn't extend). I can reach out about 20'-30'. Works great for picking up decoys froma boat. we have one guy snaging them and another wrapping up lines.


----------

